# Thanksgiving 2014



## FM William Burns (Nov 27, 2014)

May you all have a blessed Thanksgiving and be thankful for our families and friends.


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 27, 2014)

To you and yours also and every one that makes this ths place to be.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 27, 2014)

Everyone be safe, and have a great Thanksgiving! Looking like I will get to see all my kids this year!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 27, 2014)

Great news Fatboy!


----------



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to each and every one of you and your friends & families.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 28, 2014)

Bonus! Got to see all the Grandkids also!


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2014)

boy, don't ever take your wife black Friday shopping at a home improvement store,

Came home with three rooms of flooring to install!  At least it was half price


----------

